# Recommended youtube channels?



## Blade (Mar 26, 2021)

Dear all,
What are your favorite youtube channels teaching a breakdown of techinques, concepts etc'?

What I have in mind is something like FightTips or hard2hurt, but FMA weapon oriented, or maybe any channel methodically teaching their version of the art.

Best!


----------



## geezer (Apr 3, 2021)

Hard 2 Hurt? I watch that because Icy Mike is just so damn funny. And gives solid info too.

But as for useful FMA stuff? Try the following. Not for entertainment, not a channel for "methodical" instruction, but a good one for basic concepts and no flash whatsoever: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMwn6VOgfu4KSnuoxcG43LQ

There used to be a set of VHS tapes, and maybe later, DVDs available with the original Latosa PMAS system I learned back in the 80s and early 90s. Now Rene just teaches his FMA as a way to train general fighting concepts applicable to any combat art. Still I found a short clip on Youtube that shows the way the system looked when I trained it around 30 years ago (check out the mullet the student is wearing). 






Also, you might check out what Emin Boztepe, a Wing Tsun guy who is one of the better known instructors of this FMA system has on youtube:


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 3, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/user/DBMAVIDS/videos

The Dog Brothers are always good

You could also ask this over at the MT sister site, www.fmatalk.com


----------



## geezer (Apr 3, 2021)

punisher73 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/DBMAVIDS/videos
> 
> The Dog Brothers are always good
> 
> You could also ask this over at the MT sister site, www.fmatalk.com



_FmaTalk_ was pretty dead last time I checked. Has been for a long time. I used to log in once in a blue moon just to see if Crafty Dog had any new posts in the DBMA sub-forum. Anyway, I just went back there and found the forum has been shut down. Looks like Datu Tim finally threw in the towel. Found this online: 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1782650945221490


----------



## geezer (Apr 3, 2021)

Hey, you know there were some good posts in the archives of FmaTalk. Now that resource is gone. 

Makes me realize that maybe we need to support this forum a little mere. It's all we have left. If it shuts down, all the archives here are gone too.


----------



## punisher73 (Apr 3, 2021)

geezer said:


> Hey, you know there were some good posts in the archives of FmaTalk. Now that resource is gone.
> 
> Makes me realize that maybe we need to support this forum a little mere. It's all we have left. If it shuts down, all the archives here are gone too.



Man, I hadn't been there in a bit.  Didn't realize it had closed down.  Lots of good info on there.


----------



## Anarax (Apr 3, 2021)

Budo Brothers post good Kali content


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 4, 2021)

geezer said:


> Hey, you know there were some good posts in the archives of FmaTalk. Now that resource is gone.
> 
> Makes me realize that maybe we need to support this forum a little mere. It's all we have left. If it shuts down, all the archives here are gone too.


Kenpotalk is still up. Seems like it's only at 1-2 posts a week though.


----------

